# My Suzuki 2019 DF30 won’t stay idling and dies under load



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

primer bulb?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Feltonard said:


> Just like the title says, I’m very mechanically inclined and I’m stumped, new fuel hoses, new filter, no water, and new plugs. I feel like it must be something extremely simple that I’m overlooking. Motor acts like it’s over heating almost but the stream is strong and no over heat alarm or light. Any insight would be appreciated


Primer bulb?


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Gas tank vent open?


----------



## Wylie Coyote (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey man I ran into a similar problem with my 2016 suzuki 9.9 cleaned the carb replaced a few other things fuel filter etc nothing. I was stumped and beyond disappointed because the motor had less then 20 hours on it at the time. Long story short the carb was bad and wasn’t allowing enough gas to get through. Therefore it would die out as soon as i’d give it gas. I have an electric choke so I covered it and pretty much was flooding gas into the motor when I did that motor would fire up and run no problem. I obviously did this on a hose never tried to run like that but as soon as I uncovered it she would die. Luckily mine was under warranty so I took it to my local suzuki dealer and they swapped out the carb and she’s been great ever since. Absolutely no problems at all I’ve probably put 30-40 hours on her since then. Hope this helps man I know I was frustrated af throughout the entire process. If you have any other questions feel free to message me on here i’d be more then happy to help.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I had a problem with my DF20 where it would die after a few minutes at WOT. Could restart and nurse it along with a little throttle. I replaced the bulb Because it was leaking by but I think the problem was the tank valve wasn’t open enough.


----------



## jcwoodard (Sep 19, 2020)

If it is a 2019, its definitely under warranty. But, I'm sure you dont want to be without it for several weeks. I'm not sure but is this EFI or carbureted, I would think it would be EFI. If so, do you run ethanol gas or had it been sitting for a while with gas still in the VST. If it is EFI, it sounds like a problem with fuel delivery. Carbureted? With the engine running, try squeezing the primer bulb (make sure the bulb is vertical with arrow on the bulb pointing to the sky), does it sound a little better for a little bit. Gunk and varnish can build up very quickly, especially if you use gas with ethanol, but still does it even with ethanol free if it sitting for a long period of time (even if its only months). If it hasnt been sitting for at least a couple months and youve been using nothing but ethanol free gas, then I'm stumped. With the hoses and bulbs that everyone uses these days, these take many years to deteriorated unde the worst type of gas, dont think this is the issue unless there is a manufacture defect. Also, check to see that there is not an air leak in the system. You probably need to look at it a little more systematic than Ive explained - hook up a brand new tank with fresh gas to eliminate the tank, try to eliminate the fuel lines, rule out the fuel pump, carburetor, etc, work up the line and rule out each potential problem. Wish you the best of luck. 

Jon


----------

